# Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16 (Result: W, 115 - 113)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (7 - 3)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* @ *









*Milwaukee Bucks (5 - 2)*




















































*Brandon Jennings | Charlie Bell | Carlos Delfino | Kurt Thomas | Andrew Bogut*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

I'm going to definitely watch this one. I need to see Brandon Jennings. God, I hope he don't light us up.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

Eric Dampier is out tonight. I think Beabious will be starting at SG again possibly.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

Dirk and 1. 9 - 6 mavs lead


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

Robo hits a 3


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

And 1 Drew Gooden. We're doing really good so far. 17 - 11 Dallas leads


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

Drew Gooden 12 points with 2:50 left in 1st


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

And 1 Kris Humphries


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

Brandon Jennings watch: 1 - 5, 4 points.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

33 - 28 after 1

Dallas leads


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

JJ with a 3


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

We're not playing good D right now, good thing out offense is doing pretty good to keep the lead


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

66 - 54 lead at the half


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*

The whole team was celebrating like little kids. That was great.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good win on a back to back although they shouldn't have blown that lead. And Dirk really isn't clutch, yeah... how many times have we seen him hit a big shot at the end of a game?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You hear the SportsCenter call on the highlights? "Here's a shot he's hit before..... in the regular season anyways" 

What BS.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

what do you expect, its the rep that the mavs have earned deservingly. until they prove otherwise, thats how the media and the league looks at the mavs


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #11: @ Bucks 11/16*



shoop da whoop said:


> The whole team was celebrating like little kids. That was great.


lol they werent the only ones


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> what do you expect, its the rep that the mavs have earned deservingly. until they prove otherwise, thats how the media and the league looks at the mavs


It's somewhat deserved, but not much. As Mike Fisher wrote:



> Not everyone understands this, of course.
> 
> I introduce you to Steve Levy of ESPN's SportsCenter, in charge of describing the highlights of a game in which Dirk put up a 32/11 and made an impossible game-winner. ... describing a person who has won an MVP award ... describing a person who has led his team to nine straight playoff berths and an NBA Finals appearance ... describing a person who has a lifetime playoff average of 25/11, numbers matched only by immortals Petit, Shaq, Elgin and Hakeem.
> 
> ...


----------

